# Prospective Cartier Owner Question



## cyoung (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi,

I have a question for your Cartier folks. I'm not new to watches, but definitely new to Cartier. I'm looking to buy my wife a Tank Solo (she's had her eye on it for some time). Now, I'm 100% for buying at an AD, however, one thing I have no idea about is the degree to which ADs discount Cartier (if at all). 

I assume Cartier boutiques don't budge on price, but from everyone's experience, do Cartier ADs in the US negotiate at all on price?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you do not try you will never know.


----------



## cyoung (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for the helpful reply! Cheers.


----------



## Paul December (Feb 22, 2006)

When I was looking at Cartiers at ADs, they did lower the Solo price a bit (10% which about the tax rate in Chicago). They said they could do more on a higher model.
To specifically answer your question... Yes.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

cyoung said:


> Thanks for the helpful reply! Cheers.


Always at your service.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Use 'price considertion' instead of "discount" and you might get 10 points.


----------



## cyoung (Sep 28, 2016)

Watchbreath said:


> Use 'price considertion' instead of "discount" and you might get 10 points.


You guys are so helpful and welcoming. Who cares what terminology I used? You know exactly what I'm referring to. Money off is money off, no matter what jargon you may use. Good grief.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Spent a few years behind the counter and you might learn something.


cyoung said:


> You guys are so helpful and welcoming. Who cares what terminology I used? You know exactly what I'm referring to. Money off is money off, no matter what jargon you may use. Good grief.


----------



## kwilliamson (Aug 31, 2016)

There's always some room. Be patience when you negotiate.


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

Watchbreath said:


> Use 'price considertion' instead of "discount" and you might get 10 points.





cyoung said:


> You guys are so helpful and welcoming. Who cares what terminology I used? You know exactly what I'm referring to. Money off is money off, no matter what jargon you may use. Good grief.


Dude, he wasn't correcting you, he was offering you helpful advice. With your attitude, I predict you'll be receiving zero price consideration.


----------



## uansari1 (Jul 21, 2013)

cyoung said:


> You guys are so helpful and welcoming. Who cares what terminology I used? You know exactly what I'm referring to. Money off is money off, no matter what jargon you may use. Good grief.


Some ADs do not appreciate the term "discount", and prefer the term "consideration" or "price consideration". It's a refined way of asking for a discount...I came across this verbiage first when my father was negotiating his purchase of an S-class. I suppose this was a product of his British private schooling.


----------



## WISDean (Jan 15, 2012)

To the OP, the usual discount is 15% across the board, and more on precious metal watches. Cartier is the same, I have three and had the same discount applied to all of them.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Should not be a problem asking for a percentage off. If they refuse, tell them you are also looking at other brands and they are offering a percentage off. The oldest trick in the book. 
I got 15% off on Rolex and no tax. Of course that goes into the whole "we mail it to you in another state" to avoid tax.



WISDean said:


> To the OP, the usual discount is 15% across the board, and more on precious metal watches. Cartier is the same, I have three and had the same discount applied to all of them.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

Walk in AD discounts on Cartier is rare in my experience atleast. Other brand boutiques even if they cannot discount, will atleast throw in some extras, like a pouch, cap, pen, bag, straps, etc, but nothing from Cartier, they are all like "Boutique experience"...

Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## feradd (May 20, 2011)

Check with the Jewelry Shop in the Waldorf on Long Island. Can't remember the name but when i was in NYC last week they were closing and selling off stock at a discount


----------

